# ماذا لو لم تكن اراده الله



## happy angel (18 يونيو 2008)

من واقع الحياه
من محبه الله لنا الذى لايحتمل ان يرنا باكين وحزانه ومتألمين يستجيب لنا صلواتنا ولكن هل سالنا فى ان تكن ارداته وليست ارداتنا هذه صلاه وطلبه استجابت ولم تكن فيها ارداه الله 
من قلب مفطور وجريح ومتألم ومن عيون باكيه ومشاعر مجروحه ومن نفس مره لم تطلب اراده الله وقفت تصلى ولم تترك مخدع الصلاه والصوم تصلى باكيه وحزينه على ماالم بها من انهيار فى حياتها من جميع النواحى الاجتماعيه ولكن كان أيمانها قوى فى الرب الحنين الذى لاتهون عليه رؤياتنا باكين او حزنا وهو فرحنا اخذت تصلى دون انقطاع وشاكره على مل ما الم بها من المات مراره ومنظره بايما ان الرب لن يتركها ما اعظم محبتك يارب وحنانك حينما قولت حولى عينيك عنى فائنهما غلباتانى لم يحتمل الرب يسوع المسيح النين هذه الدموع الساخنه ولكن كا يتمهل وينتظر فى ان تقول فلتكن مشيئتك يارب ولكن كانت تصلى بللاجاجه ودون انقطاع فى كل وقت وفى اى مكان نرها مصليه دائما وفى صمت ودموع ساريه باستمرار وكأنها ينبوع جارى. ومن حنان الرب ومحبته لم يخذلها واعطها سؤال قلبها الذى لم تقول فيه فلتكن مشئتك وكانت الاستجابه لهذه الصلاه بناءا على لجاجتها فى الصلاه فاياويلنا حينما نطلب ولا نقول فلتكن مشيئتك .فماذا بعد ذلك من هذه الاستجابه قدحصدت المراره الحقيقيه والالالم الشينعه وجرحت فى عمق القلب وطعنت وتجرعت كأس الالالم المره تعيش الان فى جرح لايندمل وتتجرع كأس الالم وتموت كل يوم ولولا قليل لزلقت وهوت ولكن من محبه الرب يسوع المسيح الذى لايتركنا ولا نهون عليه رغم هذا مازرعنا وهذا حصدنا لكنه يرحمنا فاليتنا لا نترك مخدع الصلاه مهما طال الوقت ولكن يجب ان نطلب فى كل حاجه اراده الله لانه يريد لنا الخير واحيانا تكون الاستجابه فى عدم الاستجابه​


----------



## fns (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ماذا لو لم تكن اراده الله*

موضوع اكثر من رائع بجد
ربنا يبارك حياتك
صلوا من اجل ضعفى
اخوكم كيرلس


----------



## geegoo (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ماذا لو لم تكن اراده الله*

موضوع رائع .....
ربنا يبارك حياتك ...


----------



## just member (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ماذا لو لم تكن اراده الله*

*شكرا على الموضوع الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## happy angel (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ماذا لو لم تكن اراده الله*



fns قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رائع بجد
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> صلوا من اجل ضعفى
> اخوكم كيرلس



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ماذا لو لم تكن اراده الله*



geegoo قال:


> موضوع رائع .....
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ...



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ربنا يبارك حياتك​​


----------



## happy angel (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ماذا لو لم تكن اراده الله*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *شكرا على الموضوع الجميل*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ربنا يبارك حياتك​​


----------



## meraa (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ماذا لو لم تكن اراده الله*

كلمات رووعة
 ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## happy angel (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ماذا لو لم تكن اراده الله*



meraa قال:


> كلمات رووعة
> ربنا يباركك
> ​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sosana (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ماذا لو لم تكن اراده الله*

ميرسي يا happy angle موضوع جميل اووي وبجد علمتيني درس حلو اووي
ربنا يباركك


----------



## happy angel (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ماذا لو لم تكن اراده الله*



sosana قال:


> ميرسي يا Happy Angle موضوع جميل اووي وبجد علمتيني درس حلو اووي
> ربنا يباركك



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياسوسنة ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## vetaa (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ماذا لو لم تكن اراده الله*



> فاليتنا لا نترك مخدع الصلاه مهما طال الوقت ولكن يجب ان نطلب فى كل حاجه اراده الله لانه يريد لنا الخير واحيانا تكون الاستجابه فى عدم الاستجابه


 
تماااااااااام جدا

يارب كلنا ربنا يرشدنا لارادته فى حياتنا
بجد ربنا يقدرنى واحقق ارادته فى حياتى

ميرسى ليكى بجد


----------



## happy angel (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ماذا لو لم تكن اراده الله*



vetaa قال:


> تماااااااااام جدا
> 
> يارب كلنا ربنا يرشدنا لارادته فى حياتنا
> بجد ربنا يقدرنى واحقق ارادته فى حياتى
> ...




ميرسى لمشاركاتك ربنا يبارك حياتك​​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ماذا لو لم تكن اراده الله*

اشكرك يا هابى من اجل تلك الكلمات المعزية وارجومنا لر ب ان يرشدنا كلنا فى حياتنا للصالح ليكن هو قائد حياتنا وليباركنا وليحفظنا من كل شر ويدبر لنا الصالح ولتكن ارادة فى كل شىء


----------



## happy angel (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ماذا لو لم تكن اراده الله*



ايرينى جورج قال:


> اشكرك يا هابى من اجل تلك الكلمات المعزية وارجومنا لر ب ان يرشدنا كلنا فى حياتنا للصالح ليكن هو قائد حياتنا وليباركنا وليحفظنا من كل شر ويدبر لنا الصالح ولتكن ارادة فى كل شىء



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياايرينى​​


----------



## maibel86 (1 يوليو 2008)

*موضوع جميل خاااااااااااااااالص 
(اللة الذى معنا لايتركنا ابدا . بل يرشيدنا ويهدينا وعينة علينا)
صلوا من اجلى كتيرررررررررررررررررررر
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## happy angel (2 يوليو 2008)

maibel86 قال:


> *موضوع جميل خاااااااااااااااالص
> (اللة الذى معنا لايتركنا ابدا . بل يرشيدنا ويهدينا وعينة علينا)
> صلوا من اجلى كتيرررررررررررررررررررر
> ربنا يعوضك​*



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ربنا يبارك حياتك​​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ماذا لو لم تكن اراده الله*

شكراً لأختنا الحبيبة / هابى آنجيل ، على هذا الموضوع المفيد بحق ، والمملوء بالخبرات الروحية ، والدروس العملية المفيدة ، فالله يمنع عنا مايضرنا ، فإن تمسكنا بوعده بأن ينال المؤمن كل ما يطلبه فى الصلاة ، فإنه يعطينا ، لكى نختبر عملياً أن رفضه السابق كان لخيرنا ، فننمو أكثر . 
++ وفى تجربتنا -- التى كانت لتصميمنا الطفولى روحياً -- فإنه لا يتركنا ، بل ينقذنا فى الوقت المناسب ، بعدما ننضج .
+++ وأنقل عبارتك الحكيمة : " ولولا قليل لزلقت وهوت " .
+++ وهى بذاتها التى قالها المزمور  :- [ 2 أَمَّا أَنَا فَكَادَتْ تَزِلُّ قَدَمَايَ. لَوْلاَ قَلِيلٌ لَزَلِقَتْ خَطَوَاتِي 3 لأَنِّي غِرْتُ مِنَ الْمُتَكَبِّرِينَ إِذْ رَأَيْتُ سَلاَمَةَ الأَشْرَارِ. ....23 وَلَكِنِّي دَائِماً مَعَكَ. أَمْسَكْتَ بِيَدِي الْيُمْنَى. 24 بِرَأْيِكَ تَهْدِينِي وَبَعْدُ إِلَى مَجْدٍ تَأْخُذُنِي. ] مز73: 2- 24


----------



## happy angel (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ماذا لو لم تكن اراده الله*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> شكراً لأختنا الحبيبة / هابى آنجيل ، على هذا الموضوع المفيد بحق ، والمملوء بالخبرات الروحية ، والدروس العملية المفيدة ، فالله يمنع عنا مايضرنا ، فإن تمسكنا بوعده بأن ينال المؤمن كل ما يطلبه فى الصلاة ، فإنه يعطينا ، لكى نختبر عملياً أن رفضه السابق كان لخيرنا ، فننمو أكثر .
> ++ وفى تجربتنا -- التى كانت لتصميمنا الطفولى روحياً -- فإنه لا يتركنا ، بل ينقذنا فى الوقت المناسب ، بعدما ننضج .
> +++ وأنقل عبارتك الحكيمة : " ولولا قليل لزلقت وهوت " .
> +++ وهى بذاتها التى قالها المزمور  :- [ 2 أَمَّا أَنَا فَكَادَتْ تَزِلُّ قَدَمَايَ. لَوْلاَ قَلِيلٌ لَزَلِقَتْ خَطَوَاتِي 3 لأَنِّي غِرْتُ مِنَ الْمُتَكَبِّرِينَ إِذْ رَأَيْتُ سَلاَمَةَ الأَشْرَارِ. ....23 وَلَكِنِّي دَائِماً مَعَكَ. أَمْسَكْتَ بِيَدِي الْيُمْنَى. 24 بِرَأْيِكَ تَهْدِينِي وَبَعْدُ إِلَى مَجْدٍ تَأْخُذُنِي. ] مز73: 2- 24



ميرسى لمشااركاتك ربنا يبارك حياتك​​


----------

